# staining pecky cypress



## hewitt tomlin (Jun 28, 2013)

what do you all recommend for staining pecky cypress?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hewitt tomlin said:


> what do you all recommend for staining pecky cypress?


I've used Pecky Cypress quite a bit on walls and doors, and it doesn't stain up very easily. Personally I like the look as is. If you have to stain it, I would use an oil base stain, and use rags to wipe on, and use a brush.

To topcoat, I would use a waterbase polyurethane, sprayed on.








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What color do you plan to stain it?


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I've used Pecky Cypress quite a bit on walls and doors, and it doesn't stain up very easily. Personally I like the look as is. If you have to stain it, I would use an oil base stain, and use rags to wipe on, and use a brush.
> 
> To topcoat, I would use a waterbase polyurethane, sprayed on.
> 
> ...


+1 on Cabman. IMO, Pecky Cypress is beautiful left as is. My friend made a kitchen bar out of it and did it natural, tung oil based I think, with a top coats of poly and it is simply beautiful. In fact where I work there is a wall of pecky (tounge and groove 12" slabs) that they PAINTED white!! If they ever remodel I am going to offer to take it off their hands to use the back side. Every day as I walk by I imagine what it could look like natural. Just my .02, its your build do it how you want to. I would stay as natural as you can keep it.

Hays


----------



## hewitt tomlin (Jun 28, 2013)

*pecky cypress*



cabinetman said:


> I am thinking about tung oil after doing research and seeing photos. Whitewash looks good as does limewash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tung oil or lime wash looks good in photos I've researched


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I made an outdoor sign from oak and pecky cypress. I used gunstock stain on both, along with about 4 to 5 coats of exterior poly.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I built this waiting room in Pecky Cypress, to include the benches all the trim and the soffit. No stain or finish was used. The picture isn't that good but it gives a general idea.


























.


----------

